# Gentler water changes



## Mr.Shenanagins (6 Oct 2020)

This is for anyone with a U filter bend or the python hook. But you could attach this to a hose as well, I just prefer the security of the hook over the aquarium. I’ve attached a “soaker” fitting to the end of my python hook with a barbed garden hose fitting and some clear hose. The water trickled into the aquarium without disturbing substrate or plants. Refilling is a little slower, but now I don’t have to worry about my wife getting annoyed with me using the pasta strainer 

below is the one I got from Orbit, you can slightly adjust the flow to your preference.


----------



## Ags11 (6 Oct 2020)

I do water changes for my 26 liter nano with a 10 liter watering can. It’s pretty gentle.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (6 Oct 2020)

Ags11 said:


> I do water changes for my 26 liter nano with a 10 liter watering can. It’s pretty gentle.



That would be a lot of walking back to the sink for me on a 40 gallon tank! This is meant for larger tanks


----------



## Ags11 (6 Oct 2020)

I can imagine... With my old 700 liter tank, each water change drained a large water butt.


----------



## Wookii (7 Oct 2020)

I just add one of these over the end of the U-shaped pipework to ensure no direct water flow can blast anything:

Amazon product


----------



## Zeus. (7 Oct 2020)

Attach hose to drain outlet remove 250l, shut value on filter (FX6) then from old shower mixer fill tank direct from mains/hot water tank, slowly turning water on till all air out of pipework after draining at first, then fully open water tap. Carpet is pretty dense so it is fine, if I have done a carpet trim take a little slower on filling until carpet recovered from trim.


----------



## not called Bob (8 Oct 2020)

wow @zeus this you have way more taps on that than my pond, looks well thought out

I use a cut milt jug  on the end of the sump return, to direct flow to the glass and sump baffle, same jug was as with the lid on as a scoop when setting up the tank,


----------

